# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Misc. AD&D Maps

## squeen

I am still just getting started with traditional method---or let's say "converted traditional" methods.  I'm trying to find a pipeline/process that suits my needs for creating digital images from hand-drawn source.

Right not I sketch in pencil and then ink over it with microline pens (and then maybe shade a bit more with pencil).  

Later, I go outside in some shady spot to get some diffuse light and take a photo of the illustration with my phone.  I pull it into GIMP, de-saturate it to take out the blue-sky tint, fix the perspective warp, and them try to increase the contrast on the pencil shading as much as possible without turning it into a muddy mess.  

Lastly, I usually add a tint to the whole image using a color-layer.

Because its for the D&D games I play with my kids, I also use GIMP for text and numbering because my lettering is weak.

Here's one from this weekend --- note the backyard visitor in the upper left: a 17-year cicada.  They are everywhere!

----------


## Skaald

This is super nice ! I really like the colors, and the elevation is super neat.

----------


## wminish

This is looking great, I really like the old fashioned look that you've achieved. This looks like a map you would see if you went looking through a 100 year old city planning archive. I think your lettering is pretty good, but the numbering is always helpful and actually adds to the look in this case I think. 

In terms of lighting for photography, one thing you could look at is getting a ring light. I was able to pick one up for very cheap at Kmart here in New Zealand (around $10). That way you can photograph inside and not have to compete with errant cicadas.

----------


## squeen

I think a ring-light is a great idea!  I have thought "scanner" many times, but the price for one that can do 11x17 is fairly high.

Thank you both!   I will post my GIMP "recipe" for the tint, in case anyone is interested.  
Should I just do it here or in the tutorials?

----------


## squeen

Here's one more, another D&D location I did last year.  GIMP tinted and vellum background mixed with the original pencil drawing (I did while traveling in the car!...not the driver!)

It's a bit blurry as I was still learning "the process".  I was also experimenting with how to pull off trees.  I was going to turn that skull into a compass-rose but never got around to finishing it.



@wminish:  I just visited your webpage link and really like you 2021 town-on-a-hill map.  That mix of pencil shading and ink is just where my head is at these days.  I also was impressed by your Alcazar castle-isometric.  I've visited Segovia several times with the family.  It's one of our favorite spots to hike.

----------

